# Pfefferkorn shanty



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bought this shanty a couple of years ago from another ogf member. After investing some time and money she is ready to hit the ice again. Had to take the canvas off and get a new zipper. Just finished putting it back together tonight. Nice little one man. I will use her for a while then retire her to the man cave with some other old gear. I will say it's warmer than my flip. Should be able to heat it with a lantern. So if you see me say hi lol


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

That looks awesome! Love seeing old made in America stuff surviving.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Made in Sandusky down in front of deep water marina. Same company that made all the canvas on the Lymans. Cool old artifact!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep! I see one every once in a while. Be nice to sit in her on the ice tommrow.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep., had one too. And yes, they're warmer than my Clam Nanook Flip


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Those types were really popular back in the 70-80s, mogadore was filled with them during the winter, on a Friday Saturday night it was like a lantern city out there.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Your Pfefferkorn is alive and well John.
Well, I did blow out the zipper finally and need to repair it. . . . .


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. I see your fishing holes are on the side. Somewhere in the past (IBJ?) the holes on mine were relocated
to the front, right inside the door, so my bucket/chair is in the back.
I like it because I can set it up before heading out on the lake. Pop holes, climb in and fish. If I want to move
I just pull the whole rig to a new spot without breaking anything down.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice to hear my ole PFK has more than 1 life... Hope it's serving you well.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

snag said:


> Those types were really popular back in the 70-80s, mogadore was filled with them during the winter, on a Friday Saturday night it was like a lantern city out there.


I remember those days,


----------

